
First plane propelled by ionized air – no engine - enigmabridge
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/nov/21/first-ever-plane-with-no-moving-parts-takes-flight
======
ColinWright
The discussion seems to be here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18503772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18503772)

